
The mail you want, not the spam you don’t - abraham
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-mail-you-want-not-spam-you-dont.html
======
Someone1234
> The Gmail Postmaster Tools help qualified high-volume senders analyze their
> email, including data on delivery errors, spam reports, and reputation.

No clarification on who these qualified senders are? Not even a hint..? Why
not all domains?

~~~
zck
>Why not all domains?

One downside of opening this is that you'd let spammers easily figure out if
their spam is being so detected.

------
zastrowm
Kind of funny that they release this after a week with 2 articles of people
complaining about it on HN.

But I would venture a guess that it's been in the works for a while.

------
junto
Cool to know that my clicks on the spam button have an effect.

You hear that recruiters? When you say you've removed me from your systems and
then 3 weeks later I get another non relevant spammy job offer you always end
up in my spam.

I practice "Inbox Zero Tolerance".

------
mtVessel
If only they provided tools for the recipients, too.

